# Dog name



## flashpoint84 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am from Michigan but am in the military and am based out of Washington. I'm on deployment right now but am getting a chocolate lab when I get back state side. I am very proud of where I am from and always miss Michigan. I am looking for a STRONG name for a waterfowl dog that has to something to deal with Michigan. Any help would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Great Lakes Jake
Michigammee (sp) Guss

Wolverine Willie

GO BLUE


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*Sparty*


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Mackinaw...Mack for short and MACK-I-NAW when he's being less than well-behaved :lol:

and a few others;
Houghton
Shia (wassee)...but sounds more feminime
Huron


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I always liked 'Manitou' as a good dog name related to Michigan.  It's reference to Michigan is pretty subtle, but a cool Indian story none the less. The only down fall, is that it is 3 syllables. I guess you could come up with something short (Manny?)- but it sounds like a strong name for ya. Not one that you see with every other dog either.

From Wiki....

The park is named after a Chippewa legend of the sleeping bear. According to the legend, an enormous forest fire on the western shore of Lake Michigan drove a mother bear and her two cubs into the lake for shelter, determined to reach the opposite shore. After many miles of swimming, the two cubs lagged behind. When the mother bear reached the shore, she waited on the top of a high bluff. The exhausted cubs drowned in the lake, but the mother bear stayed and waited in hopes that her cubs would finally appear. Impressed by the mother bear's determination and faith, the 'Great Spirit' created two islands (North and South Manitou Island) to commemorate the cubs, and the winds buried the sleeping bear under the sands of the dunes where she waits to this day. The "bear" was a small tree-covered knoll at the top edge of the bluff that, from the water, had the appearance of a sleeping bear. Wind and erosion have caused the "bear" to be greatly reduced in size over the years. Today only a small remnant remains.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I was always partial to Georgia


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

How about Fitz, for Fitzgerald????


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

How bout Granholm...you would have to wait a while to give it this name... you'd have to see how messed up it is after you've had it for a while......


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

get a black lab and name it Detroit


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

fred bear


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Lake. Call him/her Lake for short


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Troll


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

it might not be waterfowl related but im partial to the name buck. or the name chief.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

flashpoint84 said:


> i am looking for a strong name for a waterfowl dog that has to something to deal with michigan.


Bo




.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

flashpoint84 said:


> I am from Michigan but am in the military and am based out of Washington. I'm on deployment right now but am getting a chocolate lab when I get back state side. I am very proud of where I am from and always miss Michigan. I am looking for a STRONG name for a waterfowl dog that has to something to deal with Michigan. Any help would be great. Thanks again.



thanks for your service - give us a shout if/when you get home this fall. I'm sure plenty of boys here would be glad to take you out.

as for names, I'm glad you're going with something, ANYTHING other than;

mocha,
hershey,
(choc) chip,
nestle,
or Cocoa



no disrespect to anyone, but kinda played out.

love what you're doing and did it myself with the young dog. she's from Prince Edward Island, Canada. We hunt there and on her namesake; Malpeque (for the famous bay) Magnum - "Mags"

~~~~
love Manitou & big "MAC" Mackinaw

good suggestions guys!!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

First of all thanks for your service........

I like where your going with your dogs name.....so far I'm leaning on
Mackinaw.........Mack !

Remember, the name you choose should have a nickname/shorter version.
A name your going to yell at times when the dog is away from you, out on a retrieve, in the reeds, under brush etc. Wind and waves are loud at times.
Keep that in mind.

It would be nice to know where your from etc. Normally filled out on your bio sheet when you signed up. If you live up towards the bay give us a shout come ducky time.....


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

flighthunter said:


> get a black lab and name it Detroit


HaHa! NICE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

If it is a female you could call her Miss Michigan.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

My Labs "official" name is Samson Fieldmasterous the 3rd....

My youngest daughter calls him "Sugar Britches".

I call him Sam most of the time and other things on rare occasions....

:lol:

The "name" I use most is Two (2) sharp whistle blasts for come and One (1) for sit/stay.

Good luck, and thanks for the Service (I am a former Marine) to OUR Country!


----------



## flashpoint84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to all for your support. It feels good knowing we still have folks who support our troops out there. Being in the military we go places that were not always liked and im sad to say it but often times its in the United States. I would also like to thank you for all of the help with the dog names as well. Im leaning towards Houghton after the county and the lake. Still up for ideas the pup isnt due till october time frame. I am from southwest michigan area small town around Benton Harbor area for those that were curious and I am hoping to make it home for the holidays. Thanks again.


----------

